# anxiety/schizophrenia may be from bacteria in gut



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw on twitter ABC News reports that anxiety and autism could be from a bacteria in gut the website

www.abcn.ws/15VWJIC that's what I got from twitter


----------



## Andre71 (Oct 1, 2013)

I had it last year, H-pylori i think it's called.


----------

